# [SOLVED] iPhone Data Usage



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm aware that the iPhone shows Cellular network data usage (both received and sent in GB). However, you have to reset those statistics manually. Is there a way (or an app) that would make it so that I can input my billing cycle date for my service provider and have it programmed to reset the data usage amount each cycle? The reason I need this is that I would like to keep track of my data usage (trying my new e-mail settings which may use more juice) and I will never be able to remember to reset my usage on the 1st day of each cycle.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: iPhone Data Usage*

Nevermind, I realized that my cell phone carrier has their own mobile iPhone app that does that. And if you're interested in the same, you can use this app: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/my-data-manager/id477865384?mt=8


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You could also set yourself a Calendar Appointment to alert you to reset on your billing date every month.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

That too.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

there are plenty of good ios apps that will keep track of your data based on your billing cycle. just do a search in the itunes store or just link to the phone company's website and check your data there.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Thanks sobeit. This thread has been marked as solved. I found one that works for me.


----------

